# Is it possible to candle sulfate tortoise eggs?



## tortylove (Jan 9, 2013)

If so, how far along do they need to be before you can see anything?
We have our first clutch of torty eggs in the incubator and I'm so excited I just want to see if anything is happening with them.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2013)

Auto-spell check strikes again!!!

Yes it is possible. You should see chalking by around 10 days. Over time you will likely be able to see a reddish orangish tinge and possibly some blood vessels running along the inside surface of the egg. Don't despair if you see nothing. Incubate them anyway. Shoud take about 90 days at around 88 degrees, and this temp should give you a mix of males and females. Do not turn the eggs during candling. Lightly, carefully put an X on top of each egg with a pencil so you are sure it does not shift at all during handling.

When start to hatch it is a process, not an event. It often takes two days for them to get out of their shell. Once they are out, rinse them in warm water and give them their first shallow soak while you prepare a brooder box. I like to use damp paper towels in a plastic shoe box with a couple of quarter inch holes drilled high on the sides. I also rinse their egg and put that along with some greens in the brooder box. They will need to stay in the brooder box for around 7-10 days while they absorb their yolk sac and the umbilical scar closes up. Soak them every day and clean out the box and put in fresh paper towels every day during this process.

First clutches are often low or no fertility, so don't be discouraged by that either. Each clutch gets better, and by their second or third season fertility is usually high. Good luck and start looking for homes for all the babies right now!


----------



## tortylove (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah! How embarrassing! Lol I hate autocorrect.
Thanks for the info! I'm not sure if this is my tortoises first clutch. We've had them for about a year now. They breed all the time! I really hope they are fertile, but if not, hopefully the next clutch. How many clutches could she lay in a season?


----------



## argus333 (Jan 12, 2013)

mine does it every time.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jan 13, 2013)

Love your description that it's a process and not an event. My box turtles took nearly 5 days to exit their egg shell.


----------

